# Snapper ceviche



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Went offshore today and got some snapps. I want to make some ceviche with my smaller once. What are some good ceviche recipes?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Try a search, you will have more recipes than snapper..lol

Here are 2 of the better links...

http://gulffishing.com/094_Ceviche.html

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217820&highlight=2cool+ceviche


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Try a search, you will have more recipes than snapper..lol
> 
> Here are 2 of the better links...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217820&highlight=2cool+ceviche


Awesomeness right there.....possibly the best thread EVER on 2CoolFishing !!!

:cheers:


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Made the pappasitos recipe. Sitting in the fridge right now.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*mine*

Here is mine....

BB

Bobbyâ€™s Cevechie
​Ingredients:

1.5 lbs Fresh Fish Fillets (Red Snapper/Trout/Fresh â€" never frozen) â€" diced into cubes
1 Red Onion â€" diced small
4 to 6 Roma Tomatoes â€" diced â€" same size as fish cubes
2 or 3 Serrano Peppers â€" seeded and diced small
Â½ cup Spanish Green Olives â€" take red pimento out and dice
2 Tomatillos â€" diced small
1 Cup of chopped Cilantro
20 Key Limes
1 Lemon
1 Orange
Salt/Pepper totaste
Tony Chacharies spice
3 TBL spoons of Worstshire Sauce
2 TBLs of Louisiana Hot Sauce

Optional: add one or the other, not both

1 Mango â€" diced â€" Hawaiian Style
2 Avacados â€" diced Mexican Style

Secrets:


Use Fresh fish, never frozen, best if it slept in the gulf the night/day before.
Key Limes have a better taste, but my real secret is I put the cubed fish in a baggie and top off with fresh squeezed lime. I change out the lime juice twice â€" every hour for two hours. On the last hour â€" 3rd hour is when I add in all the other ingredients and other juices after draining one last time.
Mix well and let sit for another 30 minutes or so. Serve with saltine crackers or fresh corn chips.
 
Bon Appotit!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you put ch. avocado in it, wait until right before you serve then add

it looks better and won't turn the ceviche into green slurry


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious, Congrats!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Hillbilly Markâ€™s Super Ceviche​​1 Lb. Sm Shrimp cut into small pieces 
1 Lb. Scallops cut into small pieces 
1 Lb. Light white type fish i.e. Flounder, Catfish cut into small pieces 
1 Lg. Cucumber diced
6 Lg. Roma Tomatoes diced
2 Lg. Onions diced
Â½ cup of chopped Cilantro
Â½ cup of shredded lettuce 
1 cup of Limejuice
Â¼ cup of Lemon juice
2 Tbls of crushed Garlic
2 Tbls of Salt
1 Tbls of Pepper
2 Tbls of extra virgin olive oil
1 finely chopped JalapeÃ±o pepper
2 diced Avocado 



Bring a quart of water to a rolling boil.
Add Shrimp, Scallops, and fish. 

BOIL ONLY 30 seconds!!!!!!!! Then place in ice water.
After it cools (about a minute) mix the entire things together IN GLASS OR PLASTIC container ONLY. You may need to add water to cover stuff.
Stir every Â½ hour for 2 hours, and then set for another hour in fridge.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Personily I don't like ceviche with tomato but we just cut up some snapper put it in a bag with onion, little garlic, cilantro, fresh lime and orange juice. Then throw it in the ice chest for 30 min and eat it with crackers. Love that stuff!


----------

